# Gel/foam inside cylinder during teardown



## sherrre (Aug 4, 2018)

I inherited a 63 389 engine that I'm rebuilding as part of restoring my 67 Lemans. I'm still early in the teardown process but it was going well until I removed the second set of heads and found gel and foam in the #2 cylinder. The other 7 cylinders just had a little ash, rust, and very small hollow balls but the gel concerns me. Any idea what could be the cause?


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Maybe a bad head gasket and remnants of anti freeze.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1963? You aren't planning on installing into the '67 are you? FYI - If you do, bell housing/trans pattern is different, starter bolts up differently, the rocker arms oil through the block and not the lifters, and other things that will not work with later parts.

Now if you are going to "fit" & "adapt" the engine into the '67, then different story. :thumbsup:


----------



## sherrre (Aug 4, 2018)

tjs72goat said:


> Maybe a bad head gasket and remnants of anti freeze.


I was wondering about that. When I removed the head there was liquid that dripped on the floor. I thought it was just the blaster fluid I used to loosen the head bolts. Head gasket looked ok (not obviously blown) and the head bolts were tight. Never thought anti freeze could turn into a gel like that. I left the head how I found it and whatever it is mostly evaporated overnight. Really strange.


----------



## sherrre (Aug 4, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> 1963? You aren't planning on installing into the '67 are you? FYI - If you do, bell housing/trans pattern is different, starter bolts up differently, the rocker arms oil through the block and not the lifters, and other things that will not work with later parts.
> 
> Now if you are going to "fit" & "adapt" the engine into the '67, then different story. :thumbsup:


Thanks! I know its going to be a good bit of work to get the '63 engine to fit in the '67 but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 or 3 that water, coolant, or mouse piss got into the cylinder. That block looks pretty rusty, IMO. It may need serious work to become usable.


----------



## sherrre (Aug 4, 2018)

geeteeohguy said:


> X2 or 3 that water, coolant, or mouse piss got into the cylinder. That block looks pretty rusty, IMO. It may need serious work to become usable.


Thanks! I don't see any obvious cracks in the block, head, or head gasket so I don't know where the liquid is coming from. Hopefully the block will still be usable.


----------



## ggreenwood62 (Jul 19, 2018)

sherrre said:


> Thanks! I know its going to be a good bit of work to get the '63 engine to fit in the '67 but it will be worth it in the end.


One thing that you have to be aware of are the motor mounts. In 64 they were moved back towards the center of the block where they are on a 67. Back in 79 I tried to put a 63 in a 67. I found a new bell housing, flywheel and other clutch and shifter parts. I moved the brake distribution block and dropped the engine in only to find out that the motor mounts were way off. 4 months of work and I was stuck. I ended up using a different engine and then it just dropped in. As long as you know up front you'll be better off.


----------



## sherrre (Aug 4, 2018)

ggreenwood62 said:


> One thing that you have to be aware of are the motor mounts. In 64 they were moved back towards the center of the block where they are on a 67. Back in 79 I tried to put a 63 in a 67. I found a new bell housing, flywheel and other clutch and shifter parts. I moved the brake distribution block and dropped the engine in only to find out that the motor mounts were way off. 4 months of work and I was stuck. I ended up using a different engine and then it just dropped in. As long as you know up front you'll be better off.


Thanks! I was under the impression that all motors mounts from '59-'69 were the same. I contacted Butler Performance and they sell the parts I'll need to make it fit. I appreciate knowing about it up front.


----------

